# Cannot turn off speed warning - please help!



## Mr_Ian (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello,

I've just bought a new Audi TTS Mark 3. The software version is 0380.

I've got a strange problem that I wonder if somebody could help me with, please:

I set a driver assist speed warning for 85 mph last week. I want to turn it off, but I can't make it turn off!

I've followed the manual instructions on page 84, as follows:
Menu > Car > left control button > Driver assist > Speed warning

Firstly, for some reason it's only letting me set the speed warning in Kph, whereas I know I set it in Mph, and the speedometer itself is in Mph.

Second, and more importantly, I can't turn off the speed warning. I go into this setting, turn the dial all the way to the left so that the warning is off, but still it sounds the warning chime at 85 mph!

I tried setting to some really high speeds too, that I'd never manage to reach, and still I get the chime at 85 mph!

I've attached a photo I took of the main screen, showing the position of the icon set to off.

If anyone can suggest what's happening here, and how to turn off the speed warning, I'd be very grateful.










Thanks in advance,
Ian.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi Ian,

Have you tried resetting the MMI interface? It's an easy thing to do.

Push both left and right menu select buttons on the control forward and then press the centre button:


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Is 85 the running in speed for a new TTS then?


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

When you are in the Speed Warning section have you tried either the left or right control buttons on either side of left thumbwheel (page 29), the left is for "selections" and the right for "options" - you might find something hidden under the "options" one. Not with car at the moment so can't check but it's my only idea.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Had a look in the car this afternoon and have only found one way to turn it off and it appears it's what you have already tried - namely on selecting "Speed warning" you are given a dial which if moved to the left most position says it is "off". Can only think once turned to off you might need to press the thumbwheel to confirm the selection, if that doesn't work can only think it's a bug similar to that in trying to get rid of "traffic announcements" from fm/dab that others have reported.

Anyhow, you can ignore my previous post because it seems "Speed warning" doesn't have an "Options" section.


----------



## Mr_Ian (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks very much for your replies, I appreciate it.

I tried resetting the MMI, but that didn't work.

I went to the Audi dealership today, to pick up some accessories, and mentioned it to them. They also tried resetting the MMI, but to no avail.

A Master Technician then did something to it, which I didn't see, which fixed the problem. Perhaps it was a factory reset, but I'm not sure. Whatever happened, the traffic announcements on the radio were turned back on, but the satnav saved locations and bluetooth phone connections were still remembered. Quite odd!

My advice (as a software engineer myself) would be not to go anywhere near the speed warning, because it's clearly got some kind of very strange defect lurking in it!

Thanks again,
Ian.


----------



## Mr_Ian (Apr 17, 2016)

Matrix said:


> Is 85 the running in speed for a new TTS then?


Haha, no, which is why I didn't want to be going that fast! 

Mind you, I've already put over 1,000 miles on the clock, so I hope it's about run in now and ready to go!

Ian.


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

I confirm that there are strange bugs in the system and you have discovered another one.

One thing that I found alleviated most of my issues (Connectivity disappearing, Traffic program constantly on, confusion on bluetooth systems ...) is to reset the entire MMI/VC. This is not a mere restart like previously suggested here, but a complete factory reset. The option is available under the main MMI menu where Languages and Units can be choosen. You will loose most custom data in the VC/MMI mind you I find some things simply do not go away.

I have resetted mine a couple of times in 6 months ownership as some combinations simply bug the system. Resetting simply got rid of them - but i am sure i am introducing others as I go along ...

My software version is 0229 on a TTS also - nice to see yours is a higher number on a newer car - and very interesting how Audi dealerships are not upgrading the system, even after asking nicely.


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Don't forget you get different options from using the same buttons for the MMI if the engine is running or not running.
I put 85 mph in byt it got on my boobs so I moved it up to 110, another option but its switch offable in the same screen


----------

